
Windows 10 Mail is already abysmal, and Microsoft wants to make it worse - zeveb
https://venturebeat.com/2018/04/06/probeat-windows-10-mail-is-already-abysmal-and-microsoft-wants-to-make-it-worse/
======
makecheck
Somehow, it needs to become just as attractive to work on mundane-task apps as
it is to work on the latest and greatest things. One incentive might be “pay
engineers more for working on boring, critical things” but since these things
are often free/included it’s probably even harder for companies to imagine
paying _more_ for that development.

Maybe they should take developers working on some other app and incentivize
them to occasionally contribute time coding/bug-tracking/whatever on the less
interesting stuff.

And mail is definitely a mess. Just today I received a “winmail.dat”
attachment in a message that I couldn’t even see despite it containing “only”
a normal file. I had to download some 3rd party hack just to view it, as if it
was 1995.

